# Presently, in a full blown  Indo-pakistani conflict,who would win?



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 24, 2012)

i was just pondering on this topic seeing the recent spike of army graft cases
i wondered who would win on pure armed forces power(excluding nuclear weapons)


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2012)

ico will win.

Start off with a more thorough OP. The answer is obvious though.


----------

